# Everquest 2



## Gortug (19. Oktober 2010)

Schönen guten morgen liebe gemeinde.
Ich habe vor ein paar tagen nach einen geeigneten Pve mmo gesucht (Hab auch ein thema aufgemacht wo ich supi antworten bekommen habe )und habe mich über die spiele Herr der ringe online sowie age of conan schlau gemacht, dabei bin ich auf everquest 2 gestoßen.
Das lustige ist ich habe dank eine Korrupten suchmaschine ziemlich viel über das tolle spiel ehrfahren aber dabei aber ich bin nicht sicher ob es nun ein p2p oder f2p spiel ist.
Ich bin mir deswegen nicht schlüssig da ich nach bezahl alternativen in form von gametimecards oder paysafe gesucht, dabei kamm leider nix gescheites raus sodas ich auf die hauptseite von everquest 2 ging, dabei ergab sich bei mir folgende frage:
Laut der Korrupten suchmaschine ist Everquest ein p2p spiel aber laut der homepage (http://everquest2.com/) kann man eine zitat: 

*"EQII Extended Free Membership"*
Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen verwirrt und bitte um schnelle antwort wenn die frage ganz bannal oder ähnliches wirkt bitte ich um entschuldigung da es ja schon recht spät ist danke schonmal für die antworten mfg Gortug


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, ist EQ2 nicht kostenlos. Du zahlst Gebühr im Monat, so wie bei WoW, Aion etc.

Das funktioniert z.B. mit den Gametimecards von NCSoft, denke ich mir mal. Da die Trial kostenlos ist (http://everquest2.com/free_to_play), wird das Game selbst kaum auch kostenlos sein.

btw falsches Forum.


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt zwei Versionen. Einmal das ganz normale Everquest 2 mit monatlicher Gebühr, auf der anderen Seite Everquest 2 Extended das Free to Play ist.
Beide Versionen nutzen auch unterschiedliche Server.

Free2Play heisst natürlich Itemshop. Diesbezüglich quote ich einen Beitrag von mir aus einem anderen Forum:



> Hallo,
> 
> seit einer Weile gibt es Everquest 2 auch in einer Art Free 2 Play Version.
> Ich möchte an der Stelle weniger auf das Spiel selbst eingehen, als auf die Beschränkungen und Möglichkeiten dieser Version.
> ...


----------



## Bakual (19. Oktober 2010)

Die monatliche Gebühr für die P2P Version ist übrigens die ganz normalen ~15 Dollar/Monat. Mit Rabatten (und ingame Bonusitems) wenn man ein 3monatiges, halbjährliches oder jährliches Abo macht. Bezahlt werden kann auch mit den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Kreditkarte und Gamecards. Wobei man die Gamecards in den normalen Läden leider selten findet. Handkehrum gibts tolle Internetshops wo man nachm Kauf per Email den Gamecardcord kriegt - ist eh besser als in den Laden laufen. In diesen Shops kann man dann auch wiederum mit allem möglichen bezahlen. Das Bezahlen sollte also kein Problem sein, sofern man das Geld hat :-)

Wenn ich persönlich nochmal anfangen würde, würd ich wohl die F2P (EQ2X) Variante spielen zum ausprobieren. Bei Gefallen dann auf dem P2P Server nochmal anfangen. Die Einschränkungen bei EQ2X sind zum testen ok, aber bei etwas seriöserem Spielen (und allenfalls weiteren Charakteren) wollte ich doch auf die Einschränkungen verzichten können ohne extra dafür zu bezahlen. Wenn man aber eh nur ab und zu mal reinschaut und eher sporadisch mal nen Abend spielen will, dann ist die EQ2X Variante bestimmt die bessere Wahl. Dann bezahlt man einfach die 10$ um die gröbsten Beschränkungen aufzuheben und kann danach eigentlich weitgehend problemlos spielen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (22. Oktober 2010)

Da freu ich mich doch auf die Antworten, vor allem von Tikume :-)
Auf den gleichen im normalen EQII-Link unerklärten Begriff der Extended Membership bin ich die letzten Tage gestolpert. Es hatte mich gewundert, daß es keine Wiedersehenswoche gab.


----------



## Gortug (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte noch eine kleine frage da es die neuste version Everquest Sentinels-fate nur als digitale version zubekommen ist wollte ich mir die CE holen kleine problem ist das das hier der einzige anbieter ist denn ich finden konnte. http://www.amazon.co...c/dp/B002W8XTL0
Das das spiel aber aus Amerika kommt kann ich damit auch auf Deutschen server spielen?
Oder welche version muss ich kaufen und am besten wo kann man sie kaufen .
Ich hoffe es gibt noch eine andere alternative als denn digitalen download denn ich habe immer gern die packung in der hand^^.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja kannst Du, es gibt keine Trennung in USA/Deutschland oder so.
Die Server sind aber sprachspezifisch. Sprich, stellst Du im Launchpad Englisch ein hast Du ein englisches Spiel und siehst nur englische Server.
Stellst Du auf Deutsch siehst Du nur Valor/Innovation.

Heisst auch dass Du auf einem deutschen Server (zumindest meines Wissens nach) nur mit deutschem Client spielen kannst. Die Dateien werden automatisch umgepatched wenn Du die Sprache umstellst.

Everquest Extended gibt es nur mit einem US-Server momentan.


----------



## Gortug (22. Oktober 2010)

KK danke dir dann mal fix die Ce bestellen .


----------



## Gortug (23. Oktober 2010)

supi von Amazon.com kann man keine DvDs/spiele einführen -.-.
Kennt wer ihrgendwelche seiten oder besser noch läden wo man sich das spiel kaufen kann mag digitale downloads nicht so gern =(.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. Oktober 2010)

Hmm...hab mal auf die schnelle geguggt, aber ich finde leider auch kein Sentinels Fate - außer vielleicht noch Amazon-Kanada. 

Irgendwie gab's das Problem schonmal mit dem vorherigen AddOn, dass es irgendwann nirgends mehr zu kaufen gab (von Onlines-Download mal abgesehen). 

Musste mal auf gut Glück in paar Läden wie Gamestop..etc gehen und nachsehen/nachfragen, ob sie irgendwie noch an das Spiel rankommen. 


Edith sagt: Mal bei ebay gesucht: http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item1e5efba0f7

Ok, aus Amerika; wird aber laut Info auch nach Europa geschickt. Wenn du es also wirklich unbedingt als Boxed-Version kaufen willst und sonst nirgends findest... ;-)


----------



## Gortug (23. Oktober 2010)

Naja wenn man das spiel aus Amerika holt kommen da nicht Zoll gebühren und und und dazu?
Ich glaube deswegen kann man als Deutscher nicht bei Amazon.com bestellen.
Und zum vorposter das vorrige Addon gibt es noch vereinzelt zu kaufen besonders viele bei Amazon.co.uk da haben sie die neuste version aber nicht -.-.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. Oktober 2010)

Gortug schrieb:


> Naja wenn man das spiel aus Amerika holt kommen da nicht Zoll gebühren und und und dazu?
> Ich glaube deswegen kann man als Deutscher nicht bei Amazon.com bestellen.
> Und zum vorposter das vorrige Addon gibt es noch vereinzelt zu kaufen besonders viele bei Amazon.co.uk da haben sie die neuste version aber nicht -.-.



Bezüglich des Zolls hab ich keine Ahnung. Denke aber nicht, dass bei so nem kleinen Preis Zoll drauf kommt.

Notfalls kannst du dir ja auch das vorherige AddOn kaufen und später dann online erweitern. Klar, preislich gesehen zahlste ein bisschen drauf, aber wer weiß, ob du überhaupt bis zu den Inhalten des neusten AddOns kommst, oder ob du zuvor wieder aufhörst - denn inhaltlich hast du da so einige Monate zu tun - wenn man nicht gerade das Endlevel vor Augen hat und hoch rushen will. ;-)


----------



## Gortug (23. Oktober 2010)

Hmpf hast recht aber ich habe grade was indeckt habe mich doch damit angefreundet es digital zudownloaden aber ist das nicht etwas zubillig hier http://www.pcgamesup...sentinels-fate/ ?
Und wie funktioniert das eig mit dem Digitalen download muss ich da direkt die weiß was ich wie viel gb runterladen? Als W-lan benutzer ist das eine qual


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Everquest Extended gibt es nur mit einem US-Server momentan.


Das hab ich gemerkt. Launcher is wie die Einstellung in Deutsch, das Spiel aber in Englisch. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich in der unbekannten Startzone die ganzen Questen geschafft hab. War so nach dem Motto: "oh, ne neue Mobsorte in der Nähe des Questgebers. Da haun wir mal druff..."

Der Download des "Extended Klients" war vergleichsweise klein. Nach ca. 10 Minuten war das Spiel eingerichtet. Ich vermute, daß der Löwenanteil des Spiels auf dem "Server" verbelibt. Das ist ein System (?), über das letztes Jahr heiß diskutiert wurde, weil es von EA auch in OffLinespielen eingeführt weden sollte. 

Insgesamt bin ich eher positiv überrascht.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2010)

Extended hat einen Streaming Client, sprich er lädt erstmal nur das nötigste.
Du bekommst aber den kompletten Client runtergeladen mit der Zeit, bzw. kannst den Launcher halt laufen lassen bis er alles hat.


----------



## Gortug (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Extended version mein ich gar net  ich wollte mir die neuste version runterladen dann müsste ich da spiel ja erst kaufen aber muss ich dann weiß was ich 14g runterladen?
Wäre halt ein bisschen mies weil bei dauernt der Router stirbt und ich habe keine ahnung warum.


----------



## Bakual (26. Oktober 2010)

Die CE wollt ich damals auch kaufen, gabs aber bei uns nicht zu vernünftigen Konditionen. Der Import aus USA war dann mit Versandkosten so teuer dass es auch keine Variante darstellte. Also gabs die Downloadversion für mich 

Die Downloads bei EQ2 funktionieren alle über den Patcher. Sprich wenn du das Spiel in der Downloadversion kaufst kriegst du entweder einen Key zugemailt (bei externen Händlern) oder dein Account wird direkt freigeschaltet (beim SoE Store). Der Launcher wird dann automatisch die nötigen Dateien nachladen.
Im Prinzip hast du diesbezüglich keinen grossen Vorteil mit der Boxed version, da auch diese zuerstmal wieder gepatcht werden muss. Und seit Sentinels Fate rauskam gabs auch schon ne Menge Patches 

Der Launcher ist dabei recht clever. Er lädt immer nur die Files runter die du noch benötigst. Disconnects machen also nix, er macht einfach weiter wo er war.
Ausserdem gibts auch für die normalen Server die Variante mit dem Streamerclient. Der würde dann im Hintergrund die neue Expansion runterladen während du schon spielst.


----------



## Drubadin (31. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich in der F2p variante auch Deutsche Server ?
Und gibt es eigentlich auch Pvp in Everquest ?


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell gibt es nur einen englisch-sprachigen Server. 
PvP gibt es in Form von Arenen, beim Bezahlmodell gibt es auch PvP-Server. Aber EQ2 ist kein PvP Spiel.


----------



## Bakual (31. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP gibt es in Form von Arenen, beim Bezahlmodell gibt es auch PvP-Server. Aber EQ2 ist kein PvP Spiel.


Duells gäbs auch noch. Hab ich aber noch nie ernsthaft in Aktion gesehen, ebensowenig die Arenas.

Was es aber (bei den P2P Servern) noch relativ neu gibt sind serverübergreifende Battlegrounds. Und die haben zumindest anfangs recht regen Zuspruch gefunden. Insbesondere weil die Rewards in Form von Ausrüstungen doch recht gut waren. Wie das heute aussieht weiss ich nicht. Ich hab nur anfangs ein paarmal reingeguckt.

Es ist schon so wie Tikumen schreibt. EQ2 ist ein sehr gutes PvE Spiel. Es gibt halbwegs vernünftiges PvP in Form von Battlegrounds und auf dem PvP Server sogar fraktionsbasierendes "Open PvP" (Gut, Böse und "Outlaws" gegeneinander), aber ich denke auch dort ist das Hauptspiel PvE und nur ab und zu mal PvP 
Wer richtiges PvP sucht ist bei EQ2 ziemlich sicher am falschen Ort. Und das ist auch gut so, es hält die CS Kiddies von den Servern weg


----------



## Drubadin (3. November 2010)

Hi ich hätte noch eine Frage und zwar :

Gibt es eigentlich ein Trial für die P2P Server ? Ich finde grad nix auf der Webseite.

Kann leider kein Englisch deswegen möchte ich ungern F2P spielen.

Falls es kein Trial geben sollte kann ich den aus einem F2p Account später einen P2p Account machen und auf die normalen Server gehen ?


----------



## Bakual (3. November 2010)

Drubadin schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte noch eine Frage und zwar :
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Trial für die P2P Server ? Ich finde grad nix auf der Webseite.
> 
> ...


Meines Wissens gibts es keine normale Trial mehr für die P2P Server. Nur das "Freunde einladen"-Programm, das sollte denk ich immernoch gehen. Wenn du mir deine Emailadresse gibst (zB per PM hier), kann ich dir sone Einladung zustellen. Das gibt dann auch ne 2 Wochen Trial 

Der Account selber ist immer ein SoE Station Account. Das heisst du kannst den für alle SoE Spiele nutzen. Du kannst also denselben Account nutzen für F2P wie auch P2P.
Was du aber wahrscheinlich meinst ist ob du den Charakter vom F2P Server auf den P2P Server "verschieben" kannst - und das geht leider nicht. Technisch sinds es zwei verschiedene Spiele, auch wenns dasselbe ist :-)


----------



## Drubadin (4. November 2010)

Ok vielen Dank Email Adresse ist unterwegs.

Wie ist den das kann ich mit dem F2P Client zocken oder brauch ich da einen anderen ?
Finde nur den Client für F2P.

Ach und wie ist es mit den Server gibt es mehr als einen Deutschen ? Wenn ja kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen ?


----------



## Bakual (4. November 2010)

Drubadin schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank Email Adresse ist unterwegs.
> 
> Wie ist den das kann ich mit dem F2P Client zocken oder brauch ich da einen anderen ?
> Finde nur den Client für F2P.
> ...



Im Einladungsmail sollte es glaub einen Link haben für den P2P Client runterzuladen. Das sollte dem hier etwa entsprechen: http://launcher.station.sony.com/games/eq2/live/launcher_setup.exe
Ansonsten geht zB der Station Launcher auch problemlos: http://launcher.station.sony.com/
Der F2P Client geht auf andere Server, deshalb kannst du den nicht nutzen. Die Daten selber dürften aber dieselben sein.

Deutsche Server gibts zur Zeit zwei (Valor und Innovation). Die werden aber demnächst sowieso zusammengelegt (primär weil heute die Server leistungsfähiger sind), also spielst am besten gleich auf Valor.

Viel Spass in Norrath


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Tipp zum Tinkerfest: 
Wer angesichts der 300 Zahräder für das Mount "wtf" zu sich sagte sollte einfach mal zur Bank in Kelethin gehen.
Auf der Plattform wo die gnome ihren Festkrams aufgebaut haben spawnen die Dinger auf kleinem Raum sehr fix.

Es hilft auch ein Macro zu haben mit
/target_nearest_npc
Und Collecting Primary




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2011)

Die Station Points gibt es übrigens momentan für 30% weniger.


----------



## iffs (17. August 2011)

Apropo Everquest 2, wie kann man das gesammte Spiel auf Deutsch umstellen. Im Login Fenster kann man zwar Deutsch auswählen aber der grossteil ist immer noch Englisch. Kann man es überhaupt ganz auf Deutsch umstellen?

danke für antworten


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (17. August 2011)

Hmm...kann eventuell daran liegen, dass du die f2p-Variante spielst. Die ist, soweit ich weiß, auf Englisch.


----------



## iffs (18. August 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hmm...kann eventuell daran liegen, dass du die f2p-Variante spielst. Die ist, soweit ich weiß, auf Englisch.



Hm, Schade bin zwar am English lernen. danke für die antwort.


----------



## Ascalonier (26. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Station Points gibt es übrigens momentan für 30% weniger.



Mich würde  [font=arial, sans-serif]_interessieren _[/font]was du für einen Level 90 Charakter in der [font=arial, sans-serif]_Free-to-play_[/font] Version ausgegeben hast.
Ich meine als Vergleich zum Abo-Model. Die Addons mit gerechnet.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (23. Juni 2012)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen das f2p nur auf englischen server geht?


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2012)

F2P gibt es nun auch für die deutschen Server, offenbar werden die accs aber derzeit zu Pro7 Games oder so migriert.

Ich bin noch nicht 90 (die level cap erhöhungen kommen schneller als ich level), aber es gibt derzeit zwei zukaufbare Addons die dich so ca 50 EUR kosten würden beide zusammen. 

Zusätzliche einmalige Kosten wären ggf. Rassen & Klassenpack sowie die Silbermitgliedschaft.

Als schwerer wiegend würde ich sagen,dass jemand der auf Max Level raided ein normales Monatsabo braucht. Ohne das kannst Du nämlich die guten Raid Items nicht anziehen.
Wer aber aktiv raided zockt auch soviel, dass sich ein Abo rentiert, finde ich.

Allgemein finde ich das EQ2 Modell recht fair.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (23. Juni 2012)

mal sehen ob ich einen deutschen F2P server finde


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. Juni 2012)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> mal sehen ob ich einen deutschen F2P server finde



Mir ham se diese Wochen den englischen draufgedrückt, ohne daß ich ne Chance gesehn hab das zu ändern ...
Im Vergleich zum alten F2P sind Klassenauswahl, Taschenplätze ect. magerer geworden und es popt in regelmässigen Abständen die Werbung für bezahltes Upgrade auf ...


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2012)

Das war bei F2P alles schon immer so, die Einschränkungen wurden eher verringern 
Die Spache wählt man im launcher, er patched dann kurz und dann hat man eben auch andere Server zur Auswahl.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Juni 2012)

Hab ne kleine Frage:

Wie ich verstanden habe, gibt es ja jetzt keine getrennten Abo/f2p-Server mehr. Kann ich also jetzt meine "alten" Charaktere, die damals auf den p2p-Server waren (bzw. damals gabs noch keine f2p-Server) kostenlos spielen, oder müsste ich die Rassen/Klassen erst mit Cash freischalten, damit ich sie weiterspielen könnte?


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2012)

Kannst Du weiterzocken und Du musst Dir da auch kein Rassen/Klassenpack kaufen um den bestehenden Char spielen zu können.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Juni 2012)

Ah, wunderbar.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war bei F2P alles schon immer so, die Einschränkungen wurden eher verringern
> Die Spache wählt man im launcher, er patched dann kurz und dann hat man eben auch andere Server zur Auswahl.




Ah, da is noch ein unscheinbares Knöpfchen Links Oben für die Versionssprache und dann der entsprechenden Server.


----------

